# American sniper movie



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Was a little hesitant to take my 15yr old son, but I took him with me.
First:
A great movie. Really brings home the point of what a fine American Chris Kyle was and the horror of war.
Bradley Cooper (Philadelphia's best) was superb. Could not have done a better job.
Clint Eastwood produced a grand slam of a movie.
Second:
While in line for tickets I had 2 old, blue blood liberal women behind me. One was saying to the other "oh...there's that American sniper movie.....how disgusting.....glamorizing war....how disgusting." Well I bellied my ass right up to the window and told the kid "TWO FOR AMERICAN SNIPER" and just smiled at them as I walked by with my tickets. They were probably going to see some movie about some queer liberal crap....
All liberals are the same, they think they're smarter than everyone.
I wonder if those 2 ungrateful hippie lib refugees from the 60's knew it was more a love story and that never glamorized war.

Probably not.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 22, 2013)

My wife and I just watched American Sniper also. One of the best movies I have seen in a long time. Everyone at the theater was quiet through the whole movie. TWO THUMBS UP


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Was going to see it last nite. Got there 30 minutes before and line was out the door. My 13 year old daughter wants to see it. She is actually reading the book right now. Course she is close to 18 in maturity, tougher than nails, loves anything gross and gory, and can handle profanity.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I read the book a couple of years ago, great read....but here's the best part.....sold the two year old book for a whopping $410 on eBay......tehe he


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Like the Apple stock I bought back in '84 wish i had bought more.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I read the book a couple of years ago, great read....but here's the best part.....sold the two year old book for a whopping $410 on eBay......tehe he


Why would it go for that much?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I read the book a couple of years ago, great read....but here's the best part.....sold the two year old book for a whopping $410 on eBay......tehe he


Wow you did good. Most of them going for that much are signed.

Been wanting to see the movie myself.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Why would it go for that much?


It was the first edition, there was a redaction on a specific part of the book in later editions....no big deal

Bought it on kindle for $8 I think, if I want to read again, I can.....I'll wait for the movie until it comes out on secondary markets


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the kind of movie where seing it in the theatre will make a big difference. 
Everyone was very quiet during the movie. A lot of applause erupted at the end.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> This is the kind of movie where seing it in the theatre will make a big difference.
> Everyone was very quiet during the movie. A lot of applause erupted at the end.


I agree but I'm really not into crowds and expenses, I'll wait unless the wife wants to go.....


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Saw it last night. Good movie but liked the book better. Got there 20 minutes early and had to sit down front because it was full.


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't heard a negative review yet. I have a young may that works for me he was a sniper also, very quiet. He said he would like me to go with him to see it, doesn't want to go alone. He suffers from PTSD, I have no idea what he goes through everyday. It does anger me when someone has the audacity to condemn those that gave them the right to speak.

Enough said.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I just downloaded the book onto my Kindle - just now getting into it.

Also, since we're on the subject, look up Carlos Hathcock. A Gunnery Sgt from the Vietnam era who was credited with 93 kills. A couple of books about him, one was titled "White Feather" as I recall. Hathcock is the sniper who shot an enemy sniper through the scope (the enemy sniper was drawing a bead on Hathcock and Hathcock was able to get a shot off first).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sgt. Hathcock was THE sniper other snipers are compared to......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the Chattanooga Times....

No "applause" reports in this report.

Regards, Mike

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/opinion/columns/story/2015/jan/25/kennedy-audiences-dumbstruck-american-sniper/284095/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> From the Chattanooga Times....
> 
> No "applause" reports in this report.
> 
> ...


That's good to know mike, after reading the book I struggled to understand why anyone would applaud....perhaps for a movie well done, but reflecting on the book, I didn't find anything to clap for, lots of pride and respect but not applause worthy. My thinking is the applause is for the Movie and not the story....just my take


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That's good to know mike, after reading the book I struggled to understand why anyone would applaud....perhaps for a movie well done, but reflecting on the book, I didn't find anything to clap for, lots of pride and respect but not applause worthy. My thinking is the applause is for the Movie and not the story....just my take


I honestly thought the applause was for Bradley Coopers performance, 
He was outstanding.
The other possibility was applause for the service Chris gave for his country or for Clint Eastwood.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Sgt. Hathcock was THE sniper other snipers are compared to......


The book about Hathcocks was "Marine Sniper" by James Henderson. It's an excellent easy read. 
There was a movie made in '93 that was a loose adaptation of Hathcocks sniper kills in Vietnam. 
Book was much better than the movie.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

If you have an hour and a half, this is an excellent documentary on the sniper. Includes action in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Viet Nam. Also includes a segment on Hathcock's "through the scope" shot.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Saw the movie couple weeks ago , just some tears in the crowd at the end . Eastwood has rocked the American Hearts with this 1. !!! Even though I knew how it ended, Still best movie I've seen. Texas got it right with Chris Kyle Day !! hope the other 49 states follow though. Code Pink & the other liberal crap spewing @ss..les Need to remember Chris was ! of the people that protect they freedom . I wounder if the 2 Libs in the ticket line think that its OK to lock someone in a cage , and burn them alive then crush the cage ? O Well GOD didn't give everyone common sense ( Thats how we got Cool-Aid drinking ,Group Hugging Liberals. Thank You Clint Eastwood for telling Chris's story, & THANK YOU CHRIS KYLE


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Another movie about Penn State/ Navy seal Michael Murphy called "Lone Survivor" is also a good American hero story. We have heros all over the USA. 
http://news.psu.edu/story/300004/2014/01/13/impact/movie-'lone-survivor'-tells-story-penn-state-alumnus-murphy's


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank God we do have them, The way things are looking , we are going to need all the hero we can get, Sure don't see any in Washington DC, There ain't any in the White House either !!


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

My brother in law was doing his tour at the same time and was telling me yesterday that Kyles team was his teams protection on a couple missions while they were clearing and rebuilding roads. I'll be watching it at home, so I can pause it and walk away if it gets too intense.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Bazooka, I'll try not to make this post a spoiler alert, Intense sort of ,but in a good way , It would be hard to pause & walk away, More of a LOVE STORY than a war movie !!! Good Movie were ever you choose to watch it. I and My wife don't go to many shows , But we didn't mind standing in line 3 hrs to watch that movie ,would do it again !!


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Vol said:


> From the Chattanooga Times....
> 
> No "applause" reports in this report.
> 
> ...


Reading the comments on Mikes link. Such a small world for so much stupid. That stupidity with the lack of fearing God, is what got this country in the predicament it's in. I have a strong dislike for stupid people.


----------

